# Dx 627.2(Symptomatic menopausal or female climacteric states)



## coders_rock! (Jun 8, 2011)

2010 claim
Does anyone know why Dx 627.2 is being denied as inconsistent with E/M 99396?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 8, 2011)

You are billing a physical, you should be using V70.0.  The 627.2 is a diagnosis that you would bill with an office visit not a physical code.


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for your expertise. Have a nice day!


----------

